# Snow warning services



## Big Snow Balls (Aug 21, 2008)

Any one use a snow warning service. I have used accuweather in the past. They are preety accurate. They have saved my ash more then a few times, calling my cell phone at 3:00 am leting me know a front with snow and ice is moving in. Tom Skilling said nothing about this on the 9:00 news. Just wondering if any on else uses any services like


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Never used it. I don't know how well it would work here because of the lake effect, it could be snowing 2 inches/hour in one spot, 2 miles away nothing. What does it cost ?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

we use 2 different meteorological services. here's a link to one http://www.weatherornot.com/index.htm St. Louis street department use this one. the other one is a company that does hourly reports for about 800 airports around the country. he is local so it's nice. i don't know about anyone elses weathermen but we very rarely trust them even if it looks like a sure thing,
no matter who's forecast we think is right we still do the get up in the middle of the night thing unless we get paged or called as the storm approaches
steve


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I use a little internal "worry alarm" the draw backs are very little sleep if there is even a hint of snow coming. I dont trust weather forecasts so I still get up every few hours in the wee morning.


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Brian Young;820269 said:


> I use a little internal "worry alarm" the draw backs are very little sleep if there is even a hint of snow coming. I dont trust weather forecasts so I still get up every few hours in the wee morning.


Thats how I do it.


----------



## Big Snow Balls (Aug 21, 2008)

It cost me about $1500 last year .This year they want $1800. we get a fair amount of lake affect hear also. You can give them multiple plow locations. Thats what is so nice when you are not expecting snow. You can sleep peacefull knowing if there is going to be a suprise snow or ice event someone will give you that wake up call at 3:00 AM. I guese thats worth $1800 for me. I was just seeing who everone uses.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

for 1800 they better come make you coffee in the morning too


----------



## big pusher (Sep 9, 2008)

iceyman;820461 said:


> for 1800 they better come make you coffee in the morning too


I hear ya!


----------



## kyle1710 (Dec 11, 2008)

and a reach around


----------



## mksuwndr (Nov 24, 2008)

I like the patio forcast, step out on your patio and theres your weather


----------



## B.Bells (Oct 9, 2009)

Big Snow Balls;820431 said:


> It cost me about $1500 last year .This year they want $1800. we get a fair amount of lake affect hear also. You can give them multiple plow locations. Thats what is so nice when you are not expecting snow. You can sleep peacefull knowing if there is going to be a suprise snow or ice event someone will give you that wake up call at 3:00 AM. I guese thats worth $1800 for me. I was just seeing who everone uses.


umm,


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

I talked with the 2 security guards at a local college. Every year I give them $25.00 each at the beginning of the year and as soon as we get enough snow to track a cat or any ice they call me. I usually sleep pretty good! I'm gettin too old to get up every 2 hours. (Oh, I call them any night before we're supposed to get snow to make sure one of them is working, and not a part timer, who wouldn't know to call me!) They say they have to call in their grounds crews too, so for them it's just one more call!


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Brian Young;820269 said:


> I use a little internal "worry alarm" the draw backs are very little sleep if there is even a hint of snow coming. I dont trust weather forecasts so I still get up every few hours in the wee morning.


Same here- I check the latest NOAA forecasts every 5 minutes when there's even a chance of snow lol


----------

